# My own Makerspace err mikiespace



## bloomingtonmike

We have no population to support a Makerspace/Techshop here. Ones that do exist are small 3d printer and arts and craft centers with wannabe thinktank conference rooms. I want almost the full meal deal. I want a place where people can come learn about metalworking and woodworking and cnc and robotics and electronics and welding and other trades and put their hands on equipment. I want one where the goal is not to pay the rent each month. I figure I will start small and if it fails I will just have a 2nd large shop. Two months ago I signed a couple contracts and redid the power to my property. Thursday the builder started. Here is the end of day 2.


----------



## John120/240

Best of Luck on your venture.:man:


----------



## dave2176

Awesome! I can hardly wait to see day 4.

Dave


----------



## Mike Nash

Where did you find that little bitty guy to stand in the picture?


----------



## Shadowdog500

Looks great!!  I can't wait to see the rest of the build photos!!!

Chris


----------



## davidh

Whoa !   What a great plan. . . . .  as they say, "Good On Ya"


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Today we got vented overhangs, a roof and bubble wrap under it, the porch started, windows framed, and pedestrian doors framed. I got a free (freeebie in that cool voice) window upgrade because they forgot them on the semi last Thursday and Menards only had 4 windows in the 36X60 low E argon insulated. Also the porch trusses were for a 12X24 porch so we are getting a 12' porch ceiling depth as a freebie too. Will add to concrete now though. Also raising the porch a bit to account for space needed for the larger windows.

Here was 5:30pm on day 3 - The crew worked till 7pm again tonight.

I also just came in. Johnny and  I got the gas line and two cat6 lines to existing shop in conduit and 90% buried.


----------



## Walt

Can you tell us anything about the business plan for your venture? I'm not looking for anything formal, just curious about how you see a way to at least cover your costs.

Walt


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Right now I have no business plan. I have friends that come over to learn and I have tools that only I own that we use to learn on. All I have done is built myself a 2nd shop at this point. Its easy when you just pay for everything yourself - you only have to make yourself happy. There may be an LLC later that has leased equipment from me with disclaimers and waivers of any liability if someone gets hurt.

- - - Updated - - -

Noon day 4


----------



## John Hasler

bloomingtonmike said:


> Right now I have no business plan. I have friends that come over to learn and I have tools that only I own that we use to learn on. All I have done is built myself a 2nd shop at this point. Its easy when you just pay for everything yourself - you only have to make yourself happy. There may be an LLC later that has leased equipment from me with disclaimers and waivers of any liability if someone gets hurt.



You still need a business plan.  You need to work out how much money is involved, where it is going to come from, and where it is going to go.  It isn't always about profits.  It's about rational management of resources.


----------



## dave2176

Yep, day 4 is awesome just like I thought it would be. Great thing you are doing Mike. Let's see, hey Cortana, which way to Bloomington? )

Dave


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Day 4 7pm. Thank you for the advice and kind comments. Very much appreciated!


----------



## bloomingtonmike

95% done with the structure


----------



## dave2176

That is really impressive. Thanks for sharing the experience.

 Dave


----------



## Henrymac

Awesome building and awesome idea! Apple Computer was started in a garage!:thumbzup3:


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Done with structure. Second door,porch ceiling and trim are done.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Latest work - Got the 4/0, 4/0, 2/0, 4 MHF wire into 2.5" conduit and long elbows and up out of the trench in the new shop, also got it in conduit at the house and wired into the 200amp disconnect. 

Also got the Cat6 in conduit and ran in the house and into the shop. 

I did the CSST flex gas connection at the existing shop the other day so that leaves me with getting that terminated in the new shop as the last trench related work. After that work on filling the trenches some more and fixing my landscaping I moved to dig the trench.


----------



## twr

Thanks Mike, for the pic of your new shop good luck with what ever you use it for!!!


----------



## Shadowdog500

Looks great!!!!

Love the color combo!  Of course I'm biased since my shop has the same colors. 

Put a ceiling fan on the porch to keep the bugs off of you when sitting on the porch.

Chris


----------



## bloomingtonmike

1st panel is in - 200amp single phase panel. GE Powermark Gold oriented for bottom feed. Added a ground bar and a lug off the ground bar. Conduit to it is 2.5". Wire is MHF 4/0,4/0,2/0,4. Next up will be the Rotary Phase Converter boxes and the 3phase panel. Wall is 36"X8'. Box is mounted to wall surface (not recessed) that has framing and insulation behind it and two sheets of 3/4" oak faced ply. All circuits will be in conduit and I plan to install a home made slatwall/french cleat system on all the walls.


----------



## zmotorsports

Very nice.  That is a nice sized shop.  I would love to have enough property to build something that size.:man:


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Not much time today but got these panels in. Temco 20hp RPC box and the 3phase panel that it will power. 

Met with my concrete guy and we discussed the cash for the exterior rock and dirt and getting the grading done and site prepped with 3/8 pea gravel. Floor work soon.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

6" Tuxedo Grey Gutters and 4X3 downspouts installed this afternoon. Perfect as it is supposed to rain here tomorrow.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Some floor prep

[video=youtube;_wBaACDwtKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wBaACDwtKM&amp;amp;list=UUsL8UqXUopRA5UzA1Zrq  gKg[/video]


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Gas line CSST finished off


----------



## george wilson

I have heard shops being called maker spaces. Why is that? It seems an awkward term . Is there something different from a shop about a maker space? I'm curious. Then,I've heard of public "Maker Faires",too,where you can rent spaces to work in. What's with that?


----------



## John Hasler

george wilson said:


> I have heard shops being called maker spaces. Why is that? It seems an awkward term . Is there something different from a shop about a maker space? I'm curious. Then,I've heard of public "Maker Faires",too,where you can rent spaces to work in. What's with that?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maker_culture

They've reinvented what we've done all our lives but it's all new to them.


----------



## David Kirtley

A Makerspace is different from a traditional shop in that it is for people who have not yet realized that people don't take care of tools they didn't have to buy and that some people will always monopolize shared resources.


----------



## JimDawson

george wilson said:


> I have heard shops being called maker spaces. Why is that? It seems an awkward term . Is there something different from a shop about a maker space? I'm curious. Then,I've heard of public "Maker Faires",too,where you can rent spaces to work in. What's with that?




George, here is a pretty good write up on the AutoDesk Maker Space.

http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2013/09/19/makers-on-the-waterfront-inside-autodesk/

And I do some equipment maintenance and sometimes teach a class at this one   http://www.adxportland.com/


----------



## Boswell

You will also see references to Hackerspaces.  they tend to lean more to the electronic forms for invention but many have plenty of overlap with hardware. If you don't have the space for a shop or the funds to buy every tool you every wanted then a Makerspace or Hackerspace or (old school would be tool club) could be a great way to still get to play with all sorts of expensive stuff. The one in Austin near where I live has 3D printers, a HUGE laser cuter, Mill, and all sorts of other things. However, I would not trade in my shop. As mentioned above, sharing tools requires a lot of patience and compromise.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Huge  amount of work accomplished today on this floor!! Finished grading,  compacted base, 10mil poly sheeting down and taped, 1.5" extruded poly  styrene foam sheets down and taped, concrete mesh down and tied, 2560 sq  feet of 1/2" pex ran in nine loops, and about 2000 wire ties twisted!! Plastic step2 garden carts saved me tonight!!


Next up, pex manifold install and a 24 hour pressure test and waiting  for the ground to dry out so we can get some cement trucks in!! Floor  poured SOON!


----------



## bloomingtonmike




----------



## bloomingtonmike

John Hasler said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maker_culture
> 
> They've reinvented what we've done all our lives but it's all new to them.



Lets see your personal makerspace in your home shop large enough to teach others. Would love to learn from you.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

My Blueridge Company Pole Barn Radiant Heating package included this RHT  1/2" 9 loop PEX Hi Flow manifold, ball valves and adapters, RHT  pressure test kit, the 2700 ft of PEX B tubing with O2 barrier, wire  ties, pex cutter, polymer elbows that I did not use, and wire tie tool.  It has been holding steady at 50psi for 24 hours for the pre concrete  pour pressure test.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Last night we installed MeshUps (mesh chairs you can walk on - mesh  compresses and pops up like bed springs and works awesome!!) under the  mesh and PEX. This gives a consistent elevation to the mesh/PEX and does  not require the crew to pull the mesh up. I have a 5" floor so we used  1.5" mesh ups. The mesh is ~1/4". The PEX is 1/2 so about 5/8"OD. So the  PEX is just under 2 3/8" in the floor. We will have a 1.5" saw cut for  expansion joints.

Then this AM at 7am we started the pour. No  calcium and a cool day made for a super long day. Here are a couple  pictures before it sat up for hand and power troweling much.


----------



## Rbeckett

Damn!!!!  That is one good looking shop.  I cannot wait to see it completed and filling up with all manner of metal working tools and equipment.  That is going to be a blast figuring out what you want and where your going to put it.  How much have you spent already?  I spent 3 grand on my 20X20 with the electric run in and floor poured.  So I know you have got a couple of bucks planted in the yard already.  What does the Minister of Finance think about your investment.  You could just give  her the old shop so she can have a space too for sewing, quilting and other crafts most women do.  Mine prefers to play with my toys so if we had the money she would allow me to spend it how ever I chose.  Sucks being broke on disability...  Have fun and please keep the pics coming!!!

Bob


----------



## bloomingtonmike

A Great real job (no bills waiting on any shop work) and cash flow coming in from the shop makes everything easy. 
 I have spent $45K. Building, foam in floor, pex/manifold, floor, used MH lights, pulling pots, used boiler, all electrical internal and external, used 20hp RPC and 3ph panel, openers, wall covering. Still thinking about insulation, air lines, and speaker system. No lift for me but a second story eventually in part of it - loft.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Moved some ply in Friday 520 32X48X3/4 7-ply sanded one side marine grade plywood sheets. 








Another 700 need moved in from attached garage. Still have to pick up 400 sheets.




Porch was poured today


----------



## drs23

Geeze! You have almost as much in Top-0-The Line plywood as you do concrete, eh?)


----------



## JimDawson

That's a lot of plywood!  Looking good


----------



## bloomingtonmike

drs23 said:


> Geeze! You have almost as much in Top-0-The Line plywood as you do concrete, eh?)



The pllywood was a craigslist score of the year for me is all. Was not planned before a month ago.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Well I decided to bookcase the building and I ordered fiberglass kraft faced batts on Friday for the walls. Picked up the 2X6s today - here are the first 189 - full bunk. Menards 11% off week got me off my butt. Bookcasing 24" on center will make attaching the off cut ply sheets I got easier.


----------



## cnewb

I love it !!

Thanks for sharing such a fine build log.

I made the mistake of building my home, 10 years ago, in a development with deed restrictions that limited my shop to 900 sq ft.

Won't make that mistake again.

I managed to fill it up with equipment, and would like to add another 300 sq ft. 

There are only 65 members in our HOA and I think I can get approval for a variance, so I just need to pull the trigger on the build plan.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Thank you for that comment!

Another investment made last night - 
Ordered 3 Maxline 7500 kits 3/4" RapidAir Master Kits and a few elbows and T's. 
High hopes for having the air drops in the shop day 1. I know copper and black 
pipe are options but this seemed easier to install and I have already bit off 
quite a bit of work already for myself.
Anyone here using the maxline rapidair? Its basiclly pex-al-pex and the fittings in a package.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

I have 139 of 177 2X6s now book cased into the walls on the wall girts  2' on center between the posts. This will hold insulation and give  framing to attach my walls too. Each is cut, drilled with a 2" forstner  bit and kreg pocket hole screwed to the wall girt.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

BAM - all 2X6s are installed as of 2pm today. Now to run some wiring!


----------



## bloomingtonmike

My insulation order showed up at Menards today so ran up and picked it up. It is 216 23"X93"X6 1/4" batts of Kraft faced R19.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

A bit of warmth this week so I started on the ceiling electric circuits.

Every 8' will get a Metal Halide. Also every 8' (4' from the light) will get a 20 amp outlet for drop down power and eventually retractable power cords.


----------



## Boswell

Great to see your still making progress on this great shop space.


----------



## gt40

Now that is going to a shop!  Really inspiring...


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Few more days and nights and I have 12 more lights hung for 16 total so far - 4 on each circuit. Next up switch and panel wiring for them. There is also 4 20amp circuits up there with 4 oulets on each and a 15amp circuit for the garage door openers.


----------



## Cadillac STS

Nice clean build


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Told myself I wanted to flip on 16 candles from two different doors in the new shop by my birthday. I made it with 1.5 hours to spare. 40ysld today.

Also made a couple 3.5" access holes through the main panel to behind the wall and got the service in the box for the second panel. Some days are more Milwaukee corded than Makita cordless!


----------



## Cadillac STS

What do you think of running one circuit of some simple incandescent bulbs in a few key places.  So if you just want to run in and grab something you don't have to fire up all the lights.  For mine they take a few minutes to get lit so it is easier to have the quick small lights to click on for something quick.  i.e. it is winter and you don't want to warm the entire place up but need to go get something to work on in your smaller indoor shop.


----------



## JimDawson

The other thing to consider is emergency lighting.  I installed an emergency light in my shop after we had a power fail while I was doing some fab work at night and standing in the middle of a bunch of hot, sharp steel.  Fortunately I had a cutting torch in my hand so was able to use that to light my way out.  I installed the emergency light the next day.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

The fifth light switch will be for some instant on T5HO lighst in the middle of the shop. That is soon on the install list.

How do emergancy lighst work with no power, via battery? Do you recommend a style? They have been on my mind.


----------



## JimDawson

bloomingtonmike said:


> The fifth light switch will be for some instant on T5HO lighst in the middle of the shop. That is soon on the install list.
> 
> How do emergancy lighst work with no power, via battery? Do you recommend a style? They have been on my mind.




Yes, they have a battery, it's charged with an on-board trickle charger.  When the power fails, they come on.  http://www.mcmaster.com/#power-failure-lights/=wg8ayc


----------



## dracozny

bloomingtonmike said:


> Told myself I wanted to flip on 16 candles from two different doors in the new shop by my birthday. I made it with 1.5 hours to spare. 40ysld today.


Happy Birthday! nice lookin shop!


----------



## bloomingtonmike

Liftmaster 8500 Jackshaft opener installed on one of my 14X14 roll-up doors.


----------



## markknx

Nice shop and great idea!


----------



## REdington

Hey Mike,
I found this forum while searching for something else and found this thread.

WOW, when you told me you were building a new shop, I didn't realize just how big it is till I saw the pics. 
That is going to be a super nice shop when you get done. Great job so far. I'll get over to see you someday soon, I hope.
 Working on getting my minimill up and running with Arduino control and building a ShapeOko router.

Rodney


----------

